# New Kahr owner



## ta485 (Jan 16, 2010)

Just bought a P9 Saturday at a small gun show. Its used slightly. Old man that owned it couln't rack it. He told me to make an offer so I bought it and six hundred rounds of ammo for $450. I think I got a good deal. It shoots very good and is alot more accurate than me.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

Given the price of 9mm, you almost got a free gun.


----------



## flashovr89 (Jan 9, 2014)

ta485 said:


> Just bought a P9 Saturday at a small gun show. Its used slightly. Old man that owned it couln't rack it. He told me to make an offer so I bought it and six hundred rounds of ammo for $450. I think I got a good deal. It shoots very good and is alot more accurate than me.


I'd say ya stole it!


----------



## Kilibreaux (Mar 5, 2014)

Kahr pistols aren't generally cheap...you STOLE that gun...or you stole the ammo!


----------

